# Postfix - Versand einer Mail dauert 30 Sekunden



## fraser (3. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

ich verwende Postfix 2.7.1 via Dovecot-Sasl zusammen mit Sqlgrey.
Wenn ich nun eine Mail versende, dauert es zwischen "connect from" und "EHLO" immer exakt 30 Sekunden.

Ist das Problem vielleicht bekannt?


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2011)

Schau mal mit tail-f ins mail.log, um live zu sehen bei welcher Aktion er die 30 Sekunden wartet. Es könnte sich dabei z.B. um einen DNS Timeout handeln.


----------



## fraser (3. Aug. 2011)

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Maillog.


```
Aug  3 11:59:05 server postfix/smtpd[11294]: xsasl_dovecot_server_mech_filter: keep mechanism: PLAIN        
Aug  3 11:59:05 server postfix/smtpd[11294]: xsasl_dovecot_server_mech_filter: keep mechanism: LOGIN        
Aug  3 11:59:35 server postfix/smtpd[11294]: < 4eb8b48a.pool.mediaWays.net[77.124.170.118]: EHLO [192.168.1.100]
```


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2011)

Ist das delay weg, wenn Du sqlgrey im postfix deaktivierst und dann postfix neu startest?


----------



## fraser (3. Aug. 2011)

Ich habe folgenden Eintrag in der main.cf auskommentiert und Postfix neu gestartet:


```
#, check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:2501
```
Leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2011)

Ok. Dann könnte es sein dass es am DNS Lookup liegt. Schau bitte mal in die Datei /etc/resolv.conf, ob die dort eingetragenen DNS Server alle erreichbar sind. Ggf. könntest Du dort auch nochmal den öffentlichen Google DNS mit IP 8.8.8.8 hinzufügen.


----------



## fraser (3. Aug. 2011)

Beide Nameserver sind ereichbar und funktionieren (lokal überprüft):

--- 194.187.164.20 ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 40.417/40.417/40.417/0.000 ms

--- 84.201.0.34 ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 41.717/41.717/41.717/0.000 ms

Die selben finden sich auch unter /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2011)

Dann hat es vermutlich doch irgend was mit sqlgrey zu tun. Möglicherweise war es doch nicht vollständig deaktiviert beim Test, denn sqlgrey hat genau diesen 30 sec Dealy als Stndard. Schau mal in die sqlgrey config, gort findest Du irgendwo das hier:

# 30 sec delay
reconnect_delay = .5

Versuch das doch mal runter zu setzen und start dann sqlgrey neu.


----------



## fraser (3. Aug. 2011)

Klasse, das war es. Ich habe das delay von 1 auf .1 runtergesetzt und die Mails werden (gefühlt) sofort versandt.

Kann ich denn das reconnect-delay so anpassen, dass die eigenen Mailboxen nicht davon betroffen sind - also nach erfolgreicher sasl-Authentifizierung deaktivieren?


----------



## fraser (3. Aug. 2011)

Habe das sqlgrey delay jetzt, wie von Dir empfohlen, auf .5 gesetzt und alles funktioniert wunderbar.

Hab vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------

